# No /boot/loader after installing SCSI Device



## alpha-lemming (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello,

I'm running 6.4-RELEASE-p5 on i386. I have 3 SCSI Disks and a SCSI tape drive in the machine, with the root partition on the third disk, /dev/da2s1a.

After replacing a SCSI tape drive, I got:


```
F1 FreeBSD...
Invalid Partition
no /boot/loader
```


```
FreeBSD/i386 boot
Default: 0:ad(0,a)/boot/kernel/kernel
boot:
```

Entering: 


```
2:ad(0,a)/boot/loader
```

at the prompt results in a normal boot.


Any idea what happened, and how I can get things back to normal?

Thanks!


----------



## cgigeek (Apr 13, 2012)

I am having the same problem, need to send 
	
	



```
4:ad(0,a)/boot/loader
```
 each times server reboots, reading a bit I see in the man pages 
	
	



```
bsdlabel -B da0s1
```
 but I am a little weary about the command since I have never used it, does this look right? 
	
	



```
bsdlabel -B ad4s1
```


----------



## roddierod (Apr 13, 2012)

Your SCSI Ids got changed. You can't just slap in a new SCSI disk into an existing chain. You have to make sure the ID jumpers are set correctly or you'll need to go into the BIOS of the SCSI card and re-identify the boot disk.


----------



## cgigeek (Apr 13, 2012)

I am not on SCSI, 6 SATA drives. I tried adding

```
currdev="disk4s1a"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf.

*D*id not work. *H*ad to change it to disk5 (which is what *lsdev* shows) but same thing happens, with that or nothing in loader.conf.

*S*o I still have to type 
	
	



```
4:ad(0,a)/boot/loader
```
 each time server boots,

*W*here can I change this configuration?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 13, 2012)

Adding a drive changed the numbers of the other drives.  Changing boot loaders will only make it more complicated.  Disconnect the new drive temporarily.

Boot the system as normal.  Then use labels to get away from drive numbers.  Then reconnect the tape drive.


----------



## cgigeek (Apr 13, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Adding a drive changed the numbers of the other drives.  Changing boot loaders will only make it more complicated.  Disconnect the new drive temporarily.
> 
> Boot the system as normal.  Then use labels to get away from drive numbers.  Then reconnect the tape drive.



*T*hanks, will check it out.


----------

